# Cam Tensioner Seal Replacement Instructions?



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi guys, my motors leaking from the rear on both sides. I replaced the valve cover gaskets . Can anyone send me instruction and pics for the rear cam tensioner seals removal and replacement???? thanks !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S. Vogel (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: Cam Tensioner Seal Replacement Instructions? (bobby97jettaglx)*

This is a tough job and you'll need to buy or borrow the tool (tool 3366) to compress the chain tensioner. The reason its tough is because there is no room to get your hands in there and you can't see the gasket you're trying to replace (passenger side). The tensioner will lift about 1/4" and the gasket is free to come out. Then there is the half moon gasket underneath that gasket. Just did mine last week successfully and no more leaks. There is a pretty good post on how to do this job - http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...ement
Good luck


----------



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Cam Tensioner Seal Replacement Instructions? (S. Vogel)*

thanks


----------

